# Compilation PDF nomenclature



## Branqui (4 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 

Actuellement j'utilise un script automator pour compiler des PDF présent dans des dossier divers et varié, j'ai besoin de nommer le binder PDF exactement comme le nom du dossier. 

Actuellement j'utilise "renommer les éléments du finder : nommer un seul élément" et je fait des copier coller a chaque fois pour chaque dossier. Je fait cette manipulation de très nombreuses fois par jour. 

Je voulais savoir si il y avait possibilité de directement enregistrer le PDF compilé avec le nom de dossier… afin d'automatiser cela ! Merci beaucoup de votre retour  

ci-joint : mon script 







Alexis


----------

